# I-Mini



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi

I was thinking about getting the Ascaso i-mini to go with my Silvia, but am slightly confused as to the precise difference between the cheaper ABS version and the £40/50 more version.

I phoned Ascaso to ask them direct, and the girl on the photo tried, then got in a complete muddle, started talking about the I-1 and the I-2, different blades, then admitted she was confused and would phone back when she'd spoken to an engineer.

But I haven't heard anything!

Anyone here know if there are any component differences between the ABS and the more expensive version? Anything that would affect performance? Alternatively any suggestions for an alternative - I just want the grinder for espresso in the Silvia - and am not really sold on the Rocky tbh.


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

The Ascaso grinders were amongst those reviewed by Bella Barista. As I remember there was actually a very big difference in the performance and build of the two grinders. Try the pdf file linked at the bottom of this page http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/news/coffee-grinder-review.asp.


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Still confused. Is the i-mini ABS the same as the i-1 or the i-2 - or are there 3 different versions? Does the ABS stand for anything?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the i-mini black which is the aluminium bodied version I would presume that the ABS is plastic bodied. I would give Tammy at Fairfax Coffee a call

(0800-316 8700) I think they are the main importers now and do know their Ascaso's, the repaired my Dream super fast! I have always found them very helpful and I am sure they could help.

Mike 100


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I used to have the brushed-aluminum version.

Good: Infinitely adjustable.

Not very good: No real way of telling visually "where you are" in the adjustment range.

Bad: 
*VERY VERY LOUD. (I AM WRITING IN ALL CAPS SO YOU CAN HEAR ME OVER THE SOUND OF THE GRINDER.)*

I think grind quality was "okay" but this was 3+ years ago when I was not as discerning as I am now.

Re ABS vs. metal body, I'm afraid I have no knowledge to contribute.


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for that - all imput and experience is v v welcome. It's so hard to buy 'blind' - would never buy a car without driving it first.... I'm starting to wonder if I might be better plumping for the Eureka Mignon. (If Ascaso UK doesn't get back to a customer, it hardly inspires faith in them.)

...Or even the Compak KT touch. Didn't necessarily want to spend that much, but I may convince myself I have too...


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Fracino Piccino grinder is basically a rebadged i-mini and the ABS one IS plastic. I can do you a black aluminium one for £192 inc VAT with £15 delivery charge here

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Coffee-at-Home.html

all the best

Andy


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

Have a look at http://www.myespresso.co.uk they hav a short video on grinders (i-mini and i-2 side by side) which may help you decide

Good hunting!

Mike 100


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Firstly don't buy from myespresso.co.uk, I've heard they have very poor customer service.

Secondly I was tempted to get the ascaso i-mini but after much reading (and due to my need to rapidly switch from espresso to aeropress to french press grind) I decided stepless is massively impractical.

But for your silva you will need to tweak. I settled on the baratza virtuoso preciso and I honestly can't recommend it enough. It may be more than your budget but its worth the step up.

Its not too loud, very sleek and doesn't take up too much room. It has a great portafilter holder to grind straight into. The macro and micro adjusters are very easy to understand and easy to use.

Massive advocate of Barzatza in general. If this review can't convince you to pay a little more for exceptional quality, I don't know what will.

 Coffee Geek Review


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, after several days, Ascoso never got back to me. Hardly inspires me to buy their product, so I guess I'll be taking my Shekels elsewhere. Back to review hunting for other grinders. Any suggestions in the Eureka Mignon type price range gladly received... (just for espresso in the Silvia)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you thought of a Fracino Heavenly grinder? Great little grinder, adjustable with 500g hopper and set to dispense 7g shot of coffee.

Check it out here

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got a Compak K3 touch. It's the business. Grind quality is on par with a mazzer mini and it's very well built. I have heard good things about the Mignon and it was on my short list when I was looking but I wasn't sure about it's looks (what can I say I'm vain) I did purchase my K3 and Silvia from Myespresso. I know they've got a bad name but touch wood I haven't had any issues. You could also look at the Vario if that's in your range.


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

lol I will look into the Compak. tbh I think I prefer the look of the Mignon - I'm a sucker for that retro 50's look!







I think I've ruled the Vario out, from what I've read online, in comparison value/£ to the Mignon, but will keep reading.

I just wish you could try out these things before you dish out the dosh. it kinda feels crazy spending money on things just based on web reviews - I wish we had a UK version of the Seattle Coffee Shop place in every town! (UK high street seems increasing chain store bland)


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

The K3, Mignon and Vario are all in the upper echelons of grinders. It will take you a good couple of months to get used to which ever one you get but I gurantee you will not be dissapointed with any of them. The grind quality is going to be top notch. You just have to decide on the budget vs looks vs additional features.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought my i mini from expresscoffeeuk, This time last year it was £189 for the Aluminium model and i like mine. Granted there our better grinders, but i think it looks and works well and i WDT anyway as alot do.

http://www.xpresscoffeeuk.co.uk/product.php/321/ascaso-i-mini-grinder---polished-aluminium

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

To be fair to Ascaso, an elderly guy did eventually phone me. It appears there are no mechanical differences between the plastic body ABS and the more expensive version. The difference is between the I-1 & 1-2 burrs.

I asked what that meant in terms of difference. He replied, with a fantastic Yorkshire down-to-earth-ness, it was just a matter of personal preference & "they both grind coffee, which is what you want it for".

I thanked him & went on my way. 


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

I have the Eureka Mignon. I bought it before I knew that much about grinders because it was in my budget. Wherever I come across references to it they all seem good. So I was lucky I suppose.

From the perspective of actually using it i can't fault it. It grinds as fine as I need it - I have never actually reached the grind limit, and it has a tiny footprint too. It's not loud, kinda like a food processor. There are better grinders, but they cost at least twice as much. If this is in your budget you wont go wrong. It's easy to adjust too. It wont take you long until you know it inside out.


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Ian. Good to hear. At the moment I'm def leaning towards the Mignon. I'm still wondering whether the Vario is worth the £50 or 60 extra.

I only drink expresso in the Silvia, so switching grind isn't a huge priority... Its just grind quality & consistency that matters.

I could always keep the Dualit in case I did ever use my cafetière or want to do cupping. It's prob worth more to me than the £25 ish I'd get for it on eBay.


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's some more info on the Eureka Mignon. It turns out that the Mignon (means miniature)is the baby of the family of grinders manufactured by Conti Valerio S.r.l. http://www.eureka.co.it/home.php?id=prodotti They have 7 grinders that are accredited by the Instituto Nazionale Espresso Italiano as being of an acceptable standard for the making of Certified Italian Espresso. The Mignon is not certified, primarily because it is for domestic, rather than commercial, use. Still, it shows the pedigree.


----------

